# Nitto A/T's



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have 2007 1/2 ton silverado 4x4 with 285/65/18 Nitto A/T's and wanted to know what everyone is running for tire pressure. When they put them on they put it at 35 psi because they said that is what the truck calls for. I try to explain that these were larger than stock with an E load range and max pressure of 80 psi. They look like the are running low and I thought about putting them around 50? 
Any thoughts?? I just want them to last.


----------



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

I run them at what the tire says 80psi.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I generally run a Load E tire at 50-55 psi for just running around town. If I know something heavy is going on the truck, I'll inflate them to 80 psi.

The lower pressure will make the ride much better without hurting the tires.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

35 is to low for a E rated tire go with 50 to 55psi I run mine at 60 and 50 in the back but i have a heavey diesel 2500.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nitto responded and said to run 45 all the time. Just a 1/2 ton I guess it is all I need.

thanks,


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

How do ya'll like them I need new tires and I dont want to spend the money but no choice I was also looking at a set of Pro Comps I have to buy for 2 trucks 10 tires at 280each !! feel my pain !!!LOL


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

My Toyo's were better tires but 400 more for the set. Just could not pull the trigger. They are better now I am running 50 PSI because I get alarms on the truck when it gets above 53 PSI. Good Luck


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I run 65 #'s in the fronts and 55 #'s in the rears unless I will be towing-hauling, then I bump the rears to 75 #'s. Being a 4x4 diesel it is a rough riding truck if I run more than what I do. I would think running 35 #'s in a E load range tire that calls for 80 #'s would cause it to heat up and come apart over the long haul! Why are you running E load range tires on a 1/2 ton anyways?


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I ordered a particular size not paying attention to load range until they hit the ground. Not my first choice. Learn from your mistakes


----------



## Fire Pirate (May 13, 2009)

I have an 2002 2500HD(6.0l), I have 305s and I run 40 in the front and 45 in the rear... My last set went 54000 miles before I replaced them...


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Man I got a deal on the Nitto Terra 5 tires 500 bucks 285x75x17 they are taller than my 33x12.5 I took off the money I saved I put in a 2in lift in the front and 4 new Pro Comp shocks ! They are nice quiet and smooth glad I didnt buy the grapplers ! I run 80 in all my tires


----------



## hook-n-hand (Aug 30, 2009)

PARAGOD,,,,, Where did you buy these at, "Nitto Terra 5 tires 500 bucks 285x75x17"?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

50 at least....


----------



## Harleymedic1 (Aug 9, 2009)

45 -50. Ran a set on a 2500 Cummins and it worked great.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Crookslist LOL!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I do a chalk test on my tires
http://www.jeepfan.com/tech/tire-pressure-chalk.php

results on my E rated tires came to roughly 40 psi rear and 45 in the front unloaded. I had 2000 lbs of concrete in the back the other day and air up to 75 psi on the rears for the haul

I prefer the Toyo's over the Nitto's


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm running Coopers on my F-250 "Made in America" and i have over 50k miles on them and still wearing good and have about 50% tread on them! Good looking tires too-i didn't have any luck with the Nitto's,they don't wear good at all!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I also have the Terra Grapplers on my half ton. Mine are 285/65r18's and I got them at Discount tire...drove out for around $1,100. I run mine at 50 psi and they have been good tires so far. At 10,000 miles, they are not showing much wear yet...according to Discount Tire the last time I rotated them. They are good on the beach and in mud. I recommend them. Very quiet and smooth on the road. I run them on a 2006 Ford F-150 supercrew.

A guy I work with had the Dune Grapplers...said they rode too rough and were loud.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'm running Coopers on my F-250 "Made in America" and i have over 50k miles on them and still wearing good and have about 50% tread on them! Good looking tires too-i didn't have any luck with the Nitto's,they don't wear good at all!


I had the Nitto's on my 1500 HD and had the same problem


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> I had the Nitto's on my 1500 HD and had the same problem


 They will see that they won't get many miles out of them,i think the rubber is too soft! American made Coopers on my F-250 i drove out of Brazosport tire a little over $800 285 tires too- Oh did i mention they are *made in the USA*?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Nittos are a soft tire. They are great on half ton trucks. If you put them on an F-250 or a heavy Dodge diesel, they are going to wear fast. It's all about the right tire for the vehicle.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Any thoughts?? I just want them to last. 

Yea Buy some Better tires..there too soft for the street & allways seem to find a nail in the sidewall..Had em & they SuCkEd wind


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I got some of the low pro's cause even with the leveling kit the 60's would rub real bad and I will be lucky if I get 30k miles out of them. My dad got 60's on his and the tread was visibly bigger and he has 45k on his and they still look good. Thinking about going with the Toyo Open Country next.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

right now im running wrangler mtrs but my the tires im looking at now are these
http://www.offroaders.com/tech/AT-MT-Tires/Hankook-MT.htm
what yall think


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I really liked my Toyo's, the NITTOs are loud and rough, by coworker just bought some Michelin A/T's and said they ride like butter. I tried Coopers but they did not offer the size I wanted.


----------

